# 8" subwoofer



## Mac384 (Mar 21, 2021)

What's would be nest box for 8" subwoofer I have two. Would single box or duel box be best. 
I was going to build jl ho wedge box for single but having trouble with the dimensions .???? Help if you can???


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

common chamber is fine. post the sub and someone can help you model them up...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

T-line!!


----------

